# Peanut Party + More kitten pictures



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I got a package from home yesterday, and of course the whole gang had to investigate the contents, claim the box and have a peanut party! It was hilarious to see ALL the cats, big and small, go nuts over the styrofoam peanuts, the bubble wrap, a strip of cardboard... why I even bother to buy them toys I wonder :roll: 









The joys of a new place to hide...









_- Hmmm... this is good carboard!_









_- What? More carboard? Where?!!_









The big cats are not happy with the monkeys' invasion of the package castle.









Isis stares in disbelief...









... as Obi makes an escape with the best cardboard string ever!









In retaliation, Mew claims the box for herself...


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

thats cute. my cats wont play with toys at all they like bits of stuffing that the dogs rip out of there stuffys the best go get it lol.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: 
looks like they had *tons* of fun!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

This is so cute, but your captions for all the photos make it 10x funnier!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Soooo cute!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kitties are having bunches of fun!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That is too cute!! They seem to be having such a great time


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Too funny! I love your girls' markings so much! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can we have some pictures of Chewie and Wicket? :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Boxes make the best of toys :lol: , very cute


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Can we have some pictures of Chewie and Wicket? :luv


Certainly! Your wish is my command :wink: 

















Wicket in the sunny kitchen this morning...

























It's hard to get good shots of a black cat :? Chewie's dainty beauty does not come through as I wish it would...









Obi sure sleeps a lot.


























Being silly monkeys!









The zoom groom has mitigated success here... The babies want to eat it, Mew hates it, and Isis is scared of it... ahem.









Someone really looks like Chubacca  









Isis dreams she is a Popple...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

AUGHHHH! I can't see the pictures at work! Seven more hours to cuteness! :fust


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> AUGHHHH! I can't see the pictures at work! Seven more hours to cuteness! :fust


Would it work if I sent them in an email?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes - my profile has my email address. Thanks! :jump :yellbounce


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Yes - my profile has my email address. Thanks! :jump :yellbounce


Done!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

No, no, no, no private kitten photo laundering...That is not allowed!!! :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Soooo cute! Gosh, Wicket sure is tempting, and Chewie's little lips are so precious, too.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

What is it with kitties and boxes? You can buy them a house full of toys and they always go for the boxes. The kittens are getting more irresistible every day.


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

WANT YOUR CATS. :luv MUUUST HAAAVE.

Obi is the Prince of Cuteness and I need to squish his little face soon or I feel I shall lose a few screws. D:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

jessamica8 said:


> Chewie's little lips are so precious, too.


Aaaah I am glad I am not the only one who feels that way! When I pick her up and I see her tiny little face and cute nose and mouth, I just HAVE to kiss her... no choice  And her little paws are so fluffy and soft and she is so gentle and purry.... ARGH

Thanks for the compliments, everyone, I will pass them on to the furries (who will take them as their rightful due, of course!)

PS: I think Chewie will be the third smokey cat of the house... she looked black at first but there is some deep grey undercoat on her sides... can't wait to see what it will turn out like when she grows up!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Is Wicket a Maine ****? Love the ear tufts  Obi on that Zoom Groom is too cute brushing himself :lol:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... such darlings pictures!! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not really into Star Wars (only seen the first movie), but I went on line just now to see what the heck a "Wicket" was - OMG - he looks just like one! :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I'm not really into Star Wars (only seen the first movie), but I went on line just now to see what the heck a "Wicket" was - OMG - he looks just like one! :luv


I am not a big fan either, but Hubby is, and after agreeing that Obiwan was great for one of the babies we ended up picking SW names for all of them  

My rescue friend wanted to call them French names: Chantal, Pierre, Pascal and Brigitte... UGH 8O (plus, three of these are actually names of family members for me, ahem)

Of course if you take them you won't have to keep the names :wink: 
Chewie does seem to recognize her name, and will often respond to being called with a meep. 
Wicket showed no sign of ackowledging the name so far :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love *Chewie* - I already have two "C" names for my cats. And Wicket - well, I brought the expression "wicked" with me from New Hampshire and it sneaks out every once in a while, so my friends would probably just think I named him Wicked.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll take one of these, and one of those, and that one over there, and definitely the little black one!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think Wicket is a wicked awesome name. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


I do, too, now that I know what one is!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I love *Chewie* And Wicket - well, I brought the expression "wicked" with me from New Hampshire and it sneaks out every once in a while, so my friends would probably just think I named him Wicked.


Funny, I thought I noticed you using this word (I pick up on it quite often as boyfriend is from new england) before but then looked at the San Diego again, and thought it was just a fluke. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I brought that word and good small town values with me from New Hampshire.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Is Wicket a Maine ****? Love the ear tufts  Obi on that Zoom Groom is too cute brushing himself :lol:


Sorry, I didn't get an answer for this


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, Wicket and Obi and Chewie and Leah are all siblings, so he's not purebred, but he does look like a Maine **** to me. I don't understand how kitties from one litter can look so different!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Is Wicket a Maine ****? Love the ear tufts  Obi on that Zoom Groom is too cute brushing himself :lol:
> ...


Oh I am so sorry, I skipped your question!!  

We don't know anything about the mama cat or the father(s) of the kittens, since they were found in a parking lot. Obi and Leiah (now named Waldo due to his recent sex check) look very much alike, their markings are only slightly different - and then Chewie and Wicket are both all fluffy... go figure! I guess Mama was pretty liberal as to the number of lovers she indulged in :lol: 

He does look like a little Maine **** doesn't he? His tail is still pretty short and unimpressive though, I doubt he will ever beat Holly :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nini said:


> I guess Mama was pretty liberal as to the number of lovers she indulged in..


I believe the politically correct term is "user friendly."


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Mama was pretty liberal as to the number of lovers she indulged in..
> ...


HAHAHAHA

Almost spilled my tea on this one!!! :mrgreen:


----------

